# Probleme bei der Strommessung



## Karli (14 November 2008)

Hallo,
ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen.
In meinem aktuellen Projekt habe ich große Probleme bei der Strommessung. 
Die Strommess-Eingänge am Messgerät werden -wie vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben- über jeweils einen Stromwandler pro Phase gespeist. Einen N-Leiter gibt es nicht.
Die Spannungsmess-Eingänge sind ebenfalls vorschriftsmäßig beschaltet.

Nun kommt es aber zu einem seltsamen Effekt: Es wird vom Messgerät eine deutlich zu geringe Leistung ausgegeben, obwohl alle Einstellungen & Parametrierungen exakt sind.

Meine Idee: Ist es möglich, dass sich an diesem Messaufbau irgendetwas aufhebt? Ist es möglich, dass der Strom einer Phase in eine andere Richtung fließt & mir das am Messgerät nicht angezeigt wird?

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar


----------



## edi (14 November 2008)

> Es wird vom Messgerät eine deutlich zu geringe Leistung ausgegeben


 
Hallo,

woher weist du das , gibt es eine Vergleichsmessung ?


----------



## oliverlorenz (14 November 2008)

Hast Du die Phasenfolge beachtet ?
Und bei einer Wandlermessung gibt es immer einen Mutiplikator je nach Wandeler , hast Du den mit eingerechnet ?


----------



## Karli (14 November 2008)

Ich weiß es, weil mir nur eine Leistung von ca. 2kW ausgegeben wird, obwohl Verbraucher mit einer Gesamtleistung von 8kW laufen!

Das Wandlerverhältnis ist exakt eingestellt.
Was meinst Du mir "Phasenfolge beachten"?

Was mich außerdem wundert: Es sind die Ströme aller 3 Leiter positiv, die Wirkleistung ebenfalls. Die Blindleistung allerdings negativ.

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## edi (14 November 2008)

Hallo,

eine Wandlermessung bei 2kw ?

Gibt doch mal alle Daten durch ,Wandler , Meßgerät usw...


----------



## Sockenralf (14 November 2008)

Hallo,

spontane Idee:

kontrolier mal genauestens die Verdrahtung --> k vom Wandler geht auf k vom Meßgerät usw.

Außerdem bitte prüfen, ob der Wandler "L1" auch an L1 angeschlossen ist, und ob L1 auch an der Spannungsmessung richtig angeschlossen ist.



Ich meine dunkel im Hinterkopf zu haben, daß ich mir mit soeinem Fehler schon mal einen Wolf gesucht habe



MfG


----------



## Karli (17 November 2008)

Ja, das habe ich schon alles mehrfach überprüft.
Ich finde einfach keinen Fehler ...


----------



## soehne (17 November 2008)

Hallo

bist du dir sicher das die Verbraucher auch wirklich alle auf Nennlast betrieben werden, denn an sonsten brauchen sie auch weniger Leistung dann könnte das mit den 2KW auch wieder passen


----------



## dani (17 November 2008)

Ich hätte jetzt auch genauso wie Sockenralf auf einen Verdrahtungsfehler getippt.
Evtl. die Anschlüsse eines Wandlers vertauscht. Sozusagen zwei Richtig herum und einer mit falscher Lage.


----------



## Karli (20 November 2008)

Das wäre auch meine Theorie gewesen: Es könnte ja sein, dass ein rückfließender Strom micht als "negativ" erkannt bzw. ausgewertet wird.

Der Haken daran: Mein Messgerät zeigt mir immer positive Ströme an, egal wie ich die Stromrichtung drehe. Normal müßte doch im 3-Leiter-Netz eine Stromphase den rückfließenden Strom haben, oder?

Muß ich da für die 3 Wandler die Stromrichtung in den einzelnen Leitern anders bestimmen (wie eigentlich?) und danach die "Aufsteckrichtung" der Wandler festlegen?
Der Hersteller der Messgeräte ist nicht zu erreichen & kann mir dazu keine Antwort geben "fluch".

Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Karli


----------

